# Clinic Stats - interesting reading



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All

Saw this v intersting research on another page here on FF. Thought it would be intersting reading for those of us undergoing or deciding to have treatment.

I am with Origins and am quite worried now after seing these stats!!!! RFC seem to be much better (have a look at league table half way down comparing all clinics).

Wish I'd seen this sooner so may help those who are undecided.

http://understandinguncertainty.org/node/565


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

DC8 i spoke to DR Willamson at our revirew about stats between RFC & Origin and as she pointed out

RFC has a cut of point of 40 for a woman while Origin takes a much older age group which is why their stats look less impressive

And as she said once you go over 40 the success rates are very slim which reflects their live birth rate per cycle!!

They are still a very good clinic with alot of the same consultants as RFC


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi Yella

Hope your back is better. Thanks for that info. I never thought about that and it actually makes sense.

It seems though that there have been a great string of BFPs coming out of RFC lately. I really hope that Origins works for us. I can't fault their individual treatment and the service they provide. 

Everyone there is extremely nice and helpful but the stats did worry me a bit. It's a lot of money to pay and this will be our last attempt for a while because of the cost.

But we are with them and so must trust that they will pull through for us as best they can. Nothing is certain I guess and I am sure that Origins provide the best treatment they can for all.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi DC8 ,check out hfea website all the stats etc are broken down in age groups and it states if its meeting nat average etc hers the link hope it helps http://www.hfea.gov.uk/index.html


----------

